# I got this old bow......



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

... and would like to know what year it is. On the limb it says its a Browning Black Knight, draw 31-32 70-80 lbs 50 % letoff. But does not have a year on the sticker. any one have an idea when these were made? I will try to get some pics of it later.


----------

